# My new scape



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

2nd Scape in the same tank.
Specs :
Dimensions : 60x36x36
Filter : Jebo 825
Lighting : 4x 20w T8
Substrate : AS Amazonia
Co2 : Yes,2 bps.
Flora : Rotala R.,Rotala Colorata,Hyrocotyle sp,Rotala macranda Red "Narrow leaf",Xmas moss,C.wentii "Brown"
Fauna : none
Pics :








yeah ! just bought this Dissfuser,give me very fine bubble.:heh:








Just finished last night,so the plants looks like sleeping :heh:


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Great hardscape, I love the old twisted tree (except maybe the long branch on the right which could be just a little bit shorter ?)...
This tank already has a special atmosphere...

I'm looking forward to seeing what it becomes.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you Mellon man !
I've intended to saw that long branch off,but im still thinking,cuz when it been sawed,it cant be attach again.So would i saw it ?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful job, zQ! Should be a whiz-bang up scape when it fills in!


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Very nice zQ. It looks like the edge of a creepy haunted forest. :thumbsup:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

@ Dantra : Ewwww,sounds scary !! But thank for comment :heh:
@ DmBoyer : u always give me much compliments.So how many time i must say thank to you ? :heh:


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Tank on haunted hill!

Love it, well done.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

dude the tank is hot...whatkind of defuser is that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first thought was, WOW! Then "that looks like a scene from a horror movie" (but that's not a bad thing).


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

zQ--I don't just give out compliments, buddy! You earn them! You have a great talent, and thank you for sharing your tanks with us here! 

Kinda looks like the tree from "Sleepy Hollow." Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow thats really creepy but in a good way. Very nice and very unique. What kind of diffuser is that? Looks like a test tube. Maybe its from the mad scientist's lab this tank come from lol.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

@ all : thanks for comment 
@ Blacktop_king and Marimo Ball : the diffuser is the cheapest of ADA Glassware :heh:
@ All those think this tank is like a graveyard : Ok ok i'll find some ghost to make it scarier :heh:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very cool! It reminds me of a Tim Burton movie. Very good rock placement.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks great i like the long limb don't cut it.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Eww,just cut it 5 minutes ago :heh: 
I'll update the pic soon !


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 16, 2005)

zQ. said:


> Eww,just cut it 5 minutes ago :heh:
> I'll update the pic soon !


Please say you're joking about cutting that branch. I thought it looked cool.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Aw,i have cut it for real,sorry man ! arty: :croc:


----------



## The Bamboozler (May 15, 2007)

That is excellent. Great imagination.


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice! Looks very natural. I love the impression of the wood. Like an old tree who dominate the valley! Nice job!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks nice!
More that a simple scape , for me there's a story in. Good job
Make sure you'll update when the plants grow out.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Update !
Got brown algea again and again 








The rotala macranda "narrow leaf" is doing fine.








This is a strange rotala sp that i've found near a stream at my place.Any ideas for its ID ?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Amy tank I have that because it hasn't got enough strong plant growth yet gets algae, I dose with flourish excel. 2X standard dose day 1, then regular dosing after that. 

To qualify as an algicide you need to go through zillions of dollars of testing so Sea-Chem can't say it kills algae. But if you ask the right question "does it help cladophora" you get the response "no, it kills it." confirming what we've all though for a while, that de-facto, excel is an algicide.

Just not *officially* per the US Gov.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I cant get a Floursih Excel,cuz its dont have agent store at my place.


----------

